# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  E kam perkedhelur kaq shume sa....

## *~Rexhina~*

Kjo teme eshte per prinderit ne kete forum te ndajn se per cfare e kan perkedhulur shume femijen sa tani e kerkon ore minute nga ju  :perqeshje: .

Per vete fakti qe e kam mbajtur ne qafe, kurriz...dhe tani po e paguaj gabimin se ore minute me thot "opa"....jam duke gatuar "opa opa" me lotet e krrokodilit :P...jam duke pastruar "opa"...jam ne pazar "opa"...kam frike se do me  behen "6-pack muskuj" ne kurriz  :perqeshje: ...

Now your turn  :buzeqeshje: ?

----------


## loneeagle

rexh mos me pyet. jam e fundit qe largohem nga playground. tv, lap top asgje nuk e mban ne shtepi. tani ka filluar merr canten time edhe celsat e makines edhe iken duke qare ahahah. ne prinderit shqiptare nuk dim te rrisim femij jemi te shume te bute. Aidan & spencer shoket e henrit ne lagje njeher i thone nenat e vet we are goin in vrapojne, henry hyn ne shtepi me ceremoni duke qare. njeher nuk zbriste nga makina e lame ne makin per 1 ore filloj ti binte boris ahahah. ka shume bema te henrit lol. btw they divide & conquer kur nuk ia plotesoj une deshiren shkon tek i ati.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> rexh mos me pyet. jam e fundit qe largohem nga playground. tv, lap top asgje nuk e mban ne shtepi. tani ka filluar merr canten time edhe celsat e makines edhe iken duke qare ahahah. ne prinderit shqiptare nuk dim te rrisim femij jemi te shume te bute. Aidan & spencer shoket e henrit ne lagje njeher i thone nenat e vet we are goin in vrapojne, henry hyn ne shtepi me ceremoni duke qare. njeher nuk zbriste nga makina e lame ne makin per 1 ore filloj ti binte boris ahahah. ka shume bema te henrit lol. btw they divide & conquer kur nuk ia plotesoj une deshiren shkon tek i ati.


hahaha Juli me shkrive...ama nuk e di si mund ta evitoj nje prinder te qarrat e femijve, por jam e sigurt qe meshkujt e kan me e lehte

----------


## loneeagle

> hahaha Juli me shkrive...ama nuk e di si mund ta evitoj nje prinder te qarrat e femijve, por jam e sigurt qe meshkujt e kan me e lehte


yeah all right shkoj per te cuar henrin ne daycare e solli perseri ne shtepi ahahah. pse e solle sepse qau edhe me thonte "xhim take me, no leave henry" ahahaha. asnje prinder nuk i shmang dot por keta amerikanet kane metode ndryshe nuk e di keta kur jane te vegjel i degjojne shume prinderit kur rriten sigurisht terbojne. ne jemi shume affectionate edhe kjo na e humbet autoritetin tek femijet kur jane te vegjel. imagjino a ke pare amerikane te afrohet femijve ti puthi ose perkedheli si bejme ne. une mbaj mend ne shqiperi kur shifja femijet e lagjes i puthja edhe i doja shume lol. keta te thone eshte cute and all that por nuk jane si ne.

----------


## anita340

> rexh mos me pyet. jam e fundit qe largohem nga playground. tv, lap top asgje nuk e mban ne shtepi. tani ka filluar merr canten time edhe celsat e makines edhe iken duke qare ahahah. ne prinderit shqiptare nuk dim te rrisim femij jemi te shume te bute. Aidan & spencer shoket e henrit ne lagje njeher i thone nenat e vet we are goin in vrapojne, henry hyn ne shtepi me ceremoni duke qare. njeher nuk zbriste nga makina e lame ne makin per 1 ore filloj ti binte boris ahahah. ka shume bema te henrit lol. btw they divide & conquer kur nuk ia plotesoj une deshiren shkon tek i ati.




Hahaha u kenaqa....Po paramendoj veten time pas nje kohe ne te njejten skene.....

Une luj  fshehtas pas kanapese me vajzen time.... Tani e mesoi ajo dhe kenaqet kur e bejme lojen dhe rrudh hunden sapo e nderpresim......

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> yeah all right shkoj per te cuar henrin ne daycare e solli perseri ne shtepi ahahah. pse e solle sepse qau edhe me thonte "xhim take me, no leave henry" ahahaha. asnje prinder nuk i shmang dot por keta amerikanet kane metode ndryshe nuk e di keta kur jane te vegjel i degjojne shume prinderit kur rriten sigurisht terbojne. ne jemi shume affectionate edhe kjo na e humbet autoritetin tek femijet kur jane te vegjel. imagjino a ke pare amerikane te afrohet femijve ti puthi ose perkedheli si bejme ne. une mbaj mend ne shqiperi kur shifja femijet e lagjes i puthja edhe i doja shume lol. keta te thone eshte cute and all that por nuk jane si ne.


awww, ke shume te drejt, une per vete nuk rezistoj dote pa puthur vajzen, qofte ne publik apo jo, and i have  feeling amerikanet me japin shikim te cuditshem kur e bej kete gje lol

kurse per te qarrat, burri ka "thicker skin" sepse do qe ta diciplinoj qe tani por mua me thyen telat e zemres  :ngerdheshje:  dhe nuk rezistoj dote bej cfare do ajo

anita femijet vdesin te lozin kete loj, edhe e imja e pelqen shume, ama te lodh pak  :perqeshje:

----------


## orhideja

Femijeve duhet ofru shume dashuri, por ama as nuk duhet te harrojme t'ju tregojme kufinjte. Dhe me siguri qe mesohen nese flasim shume me ta, ju tregojme arsyen se pse duhet te jete ashtu. Tek e fundit ata jane te vegjel e nuk dijne se cka eshte keq e cka mire, prandaj jemi ne prinderit.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Aman moj vajza, na futet lakmine te bejme  nje bebush edhe ne te tjeret....
U be puna, me burre ose pa burre do ta bej edhe une nje bebush... :perqeshje:

----------


## Marya

rexhi ne cfare moshe goca jote filloi te beje guuuguuuu? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Rexhi un skam femi ama kam nipcen ufff mo e ka llastu ime moter aq shume sa qe tani qe e kam ketu , si bertasim dot se fillon e loton direkt , edhe kur shkon ne banje te bej cicin vjen e ja ben sime motre , mami ec ma mbaj pak ...
Pale all day me ipod ne dore , ime moter e ka hardallosur aq shume sa qe gjen me te vogel ti themi na thot u me urreni mua ,dua te iki ne kanada e bla bla bla , gjuan ka nje dor qe o zot o zot , e ka ngaqe esht femi i vetem , sa dhe kur i themi do te bej mami nje moter ja ben , ok e mbaj pak te shpia motren por pastaj merre ti teze se me merr lodrat .
Pupupupu me femijet duhet te jesh hitler se ndryshe ta pin lengun ..

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> rexhi ne cfare moshe goca jote filloi te beje guuuguuuu?


hi Marya, hmm nuk mbaj mend aty tek 3-4 muajshe meduket? duhet te kisha shkruajtur ne nje fletore  :i ngrysur:

----------


## drague

> Aman moj vajza, na futet lakmine te bejme  nje bebush edhe ne te tjeret....
> U be puna, me burre ose pa burre do ta bej edhe une nje bebush...


boje zogu.

cunin e kam beqar :shkelje syri:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Rexhi un skam femi ama kam nipcen ufff mo e ka llastu ime moter aq shume sa qe tani qe e kam ketu , si bertasim dot se fillon e loton direkt , edhe kur shkon ne banje te bej cicin vjen e ja ben sime motre , mami ec ma mbaj pak ...
> Pale all day me ipod ne dore , ime moter e ka hardallosur aq shume sa qe gjen me te vogel ti themi na thot u me urreni mua ,dua te iki ne kanada e bla bla bla , gjuan ka nje dor qe o zot o zot , e ka ngaqe esht femi i vetem , sa dhe kur i themi do te bej mami nje moter ja ben , ok e mbaj pak te shpia motren por pastaj merre ti teze se me merr lodrat .
> Pupupupu me femijet duhet te jesh hitler se ndryshe ta pin lengun ..


hahah walchi po ke shume te drejt, sa vjec e ke nipcen? se tani po shqetesohem, pasi po e bej veten te ndihem me mire duke menduar "oh kur te mbushi 3-4 vjece do jet pak me independent...vajza ime do te jet me mua cdo vend, god forbid qe un te shkoj ne banjo vetem se uleret ne maje, apo te lahem, shyqyr zotit me ka ndihmuar motra keto kohet e fundit, ama tani e kuptoj pse disa prinder zgjohn me shpejt se femijet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endri_

Ore me verte. Une kom nipin tim qe kur isha jashte shtetit e kthente kafen permbys. zhurme ,qaj ,bertit ,kerceno. Dy hapa me tutje familje te huaja me femije qe s'u ndihej zeri. Edhe ne shkolle shpesh her mesuesja e vet kerkonte pothujse cdo jave takim me prinder ,ka rraf fistekun ,ka thy ket ,ka bo at. Te thush qe eshte pergdhel se them dot sepse spara e pergdhelin prinderit e vet ,perkundrazi. Por ama as me dajak se kane msu. Por mesa duket kto fmite tone ose duhet ti mash ne ajer ose duhet ti rrafesh me zorre ujti lol ,se ndryshe ska zgjidhje me to haha

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> boje zogu.
> 
> cunin e kam beqar


Lere se ate cunin tend te kam thene, nuk kam pare femi me te bukur, me siguri i ka ngjare se emes  :shkelje syri: 
Sa zili i kam edhe keto te tjeret me nipa e mbesa, nuk kam as nip as mbese...
Kemi mbete ne shpi duke e rrite qenin si femi   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Lere se ate cunin tend te kam thene, nuk kam pare femi me te bukur, me siguri i ka ngjare se emes 
> Sa zili i kam edhe keto te tjeret me nipa e mbesa, nuk kam as nip as mbese...
> Kemi mbete ne shpi duke e rrite qenin si femi


haha Yes, do te vij koha, tani kenaqu me lirin tende  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

Rexhina opa opa  :pa dhembe:

----------


## PINK

Pa perkedhelje nuk rriten femijet. Ne cdo moment jam on top  of him, my son. Po spara me jep ose me ka dhene probleme si femi. Eshte cun qe nuk qan !! I qarravitur. As tani qe eshte 5 vjec, dhe as kur ka qene me i vogel. Nese qan, vetem kur vritet, dhe i ka dhembur shume. 

Per kaprico nuk qan, asnje kokerr loti nuk derdh. Eshte cun me namuz dhe seder. Ka te bej dhe menyra sa afer i mban dhe si ua shpjegon gjerat. 

E vetmja gje qe ka, kerkon lodra pa mbarim. Kam 1 jave skam qene te toys r us me thote. LOL. 

ah, po dhe dje vec per qefin e atij, kam jump on trampoline per 45 min, mu mor frima, sme linte, more more more.... Po ishte great exercise ama.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mario_kingu

well sjam i vetmi me femi te llastuar ne kulm :P
Cuni im eshte dy vjec now por nje mistrec uuuuu sle dy gjera ne vend 
apo se kam mesuar keq do te bredhi jasht cdo second nuk lodhet vrapon edhe vetem vrapon i pelqen shum te ri jasht te lozi ne pishin sa me thot my lovly wife ti e ke fajn sja prish kur [ka te drejt por prap un sja prish]

p/s sot i kisha then my lovly wife me le te fle mos me co nga gjumi ok tha e shkreta kur nga ora 6am  kam ngrene nje pllemb kokes oh my gosh e ka doren kthej koken ky baba baba baba topi topi donte te lozte top 
kshu qe ne oren 6:20am kam dal ne yard lozja top si i cmendur 
sa hy brenda shikoj gruan ma ben ti paske ik per me mir mos ta them 
pastaj ja ben prap ma prishe djalin :P

----------


## mia@

> yeah all right shkoj per te cuar henrin ne daycare e solli perseri ne shtepi ahahah. pse e solle sepse qau edhe me thonte "xhim take me, no leave henry" ahahaha. asnje prinder nuk i shmang dot por keta amerikanet kane metode ndryshe nuk e di keta kur jane te vegjel i degjojne shume prinderit kur rriten sigurisht terbojne. ne jemi shume affectionate edhe kjo na e humbet autoritetin tek femijet kur jane te vegjel. imagjino a ke pare amerikane te afrohet femijve ti puthi ose perkedheli si bejme ne. une mbaj mend ne shqiperi kur shifja femijet e lagjes i puthja edhe i doja shume lol. keta te thone eshte cute and all that por nuk jane si ne.


Kam punuar ne childcare dhe them se ka me keq se ne kur vjen puna te perkedheljet.  :ngerdheshje:  Kishte prinder qe para se te vendosnin ti sillnin femijet te ne full-time apo part-time vinin shpesh vizita te shkurtra nje oreshe qe femija te mesohej me ambjentin dhe kujdestaret e bebave. Qanin kur bebet qanin.
 Po eshte e vertete qe jane dhe me te ftohte se ne ne pergjithesi. Nuk e kane per gje ta lene femijen te qaje me ore te tera ne dhomen e tyre qe ta mesojne te flej vec. Ne shqiptaret se bejme dot. Na dhemb shpirti. Le qe ku te lene burrat. Thone cfare mami je ti qe le femijen tend te qaje? Te prekin ne seder me demek, se vet s'luajne nga vendi. :ngerdheshje:

----------

